# urology question-TUI of bladder neck



## Jamie Dezenzo (Sep 16, 2009)

This procedure has my head spinning.....any help would be great! 


Op note reads:

transrectal biopsies of the prostate were obtained using the biopsy gun. (CPT 55700) The patient was then prepped and draped and the 24-French Iglesias sheath was inserted into the bladder and the _*using the Collins knife, incision was made at the 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock position which opened up the bladder neck nicely*_. Hemostasis was secured with electrocautery. The resectoscope was removed and a 20-French 15cc balloon Foley catheter was inserted. The patient tolertated the procedure well and was taken to the recovery in good condition.

I was looking at 52276 per cpt asst but office 52640-52 since only incision....???


thanks for any feedback!


----------

